# Buying a new computer need help



## BM6262

I am buying a new gaming computer, for gaming this is my first one.....I've never built one before please give me suggestions this is what I am looking at....

Case	1 x NZXT Lexa-S Gaming Case-Black w/ Blue Light
Case Lighting	1 x Cold Cathode Neon Light-Blue
iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction	None-
iBUYPOWER Labs - Internal Expansion	1 x [6-Port] NZXT Internal USB Expansion System + Bluetooth & Wireless N Modules-
Processor	1 x AMD Athlon™ II X4 640 CPU (4x 3.00GHz/2MB L2 Cache)-
Processor Cooling	1 x Liquid CPU Cooling System [AMD]-[Free Upgrade] Standard 120mm Fan
Memory	1 x 8 GB [2 GB X4] DDR3-1600 Memory Module-Corsair or Major Brand
Video Card	1 x AMD Radeon HD 6850 - 1GB-Single Card
Video Card Brand	1 x Major Brand Powered by AMD or NVIDIA-
Motherboard	1 x Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 -- AMD 870 w/ 2x PCI-E 2.0 x16-
Motherboard USB / SATA Interface	1 x Motherboard default USB / SATA Interface-
Power Supply	1 x 800 Watt -- Standard-
Primary Hard Drive	1 x 1 TB HARD DRIVE -- 32M Cache, 7200 RPM, 6.0Gb/s-Single Drive
Data Hard Drive	None-
Optical Drive	1 x 24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive-Black
2nd Optical Drive	None-
Flash Media Reader / Writer	1 x 12-In-1 Internal Flash Media Card Reader/Writer-Black
Meter Display	None-
USB Expansion	None-
Sound Card	1 x 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard-
Network Card	1 x Intel Pro 10/100/1000 Network Card-
Operating System	1 x Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium + Office Starter 2010 (Includes basic versions of Word and Excel)-64-Bit
Keyboard	1 x iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard-
Mouse	1 x iBUYPOWER Internet Mouse-
Monitor	None-
2nd Monitor	None-
Speaker System	1 x iBUYPOWER 2.1 Channel Stereo Super Bass Subwoofer Speaker System-
Wireless Network Adapter	1 x LINKSYS AE1000 802.11n Dual-Band Wireless USB Adapter-
Video Camera	None-
Advanced Build Options	1 x iBUYPOWER Specialized Advanced Packaging System-Protect your investment during transportation!
Case Engraving Service	None-
Warranty	1 x 3 Year Standard Warranty Service-


----------



## jonnyp11

What are you planning to spend, and are you open to building it yourself?


----------



## BM6262

I've never done one so I would be a little worried about building one myself....I am trying to stay around $1000 but a little over wouldnt kill me....I just don't want to have to upgrade in a year, I want this to last a little while.....


----------



## jonnyp11

is that just for the tower? or monitor and all too? If just the tower then you'll have no worries for a while. And here's a pretty good vid to look at

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXih...Cw&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_705726


----------



## BM6262

That's just the tower, I am planning on using my 46" Flat Screen for the monitor...The system is pricing out at $1000.....does this seem reasonable and does it look like I am missing anything I would need ??


----------



## linkin

No offence but using a TV as a screen doesn't work so well, due to a few things: Overscan/underscan, resolution and pixel density.

Any $150 1920x1080 LED will look better with the PC than the TV.


----------



## BM6262

Even if it's a really good TV ??


----------



## jonnyp11

yeah, that tv i'm guessing will be 1080p, which is the same picture that the ~25 inch will use, meaning that the tv is stretching it out almost 2x the size, making it not look as good. Also you try looking at that big of a tv while on the computer, either it's on the wall and the desk is several feet away where it looks stupid, or your neck is going to hurt like hell after a month, those are like the only 2 options. And you'll be turning your head to see the corners too to see amo and all, while a smaller monitor it's right there in your line of sight.


----------



## BM6262

Well Hmmm.......I have a room dedicated to this so look wise I'm not worried, I have a Racing Seat and Wheel Set Up so wall mounting would probably be what I do but I want the picture to be good so now I'm pretty torn...


----------



## jonnyp11

it would still look good, just not *as* good. you might be able to get it to work and if not change that later on or something?


----------



## BM6262

OK...So as to the setup I laid out do you all think I would be good with this and did I miss anything ??


----------



## mx344

Looks good, that build is quite powerful.


----------

